# Strange vanda behavior



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a Vanda Fred Kirby that is an enormous plant...multigrowth, constantly producing keikii's. It does not bloom regularly, but when it does (nice purple blooms) it blooms in the summer, and from the smaller keikii's- no blooms at all on the large growths. Once it bloomed from a very small keikii...only a few inches across. Its currently in bloom...again from a keikii, but this time the spike is coming from the apex of the growth, just like a paph...more interesting, there is a leaf growing like a bract from the mid point of the flower stalk...I'll have to see if I can get a picture. Has anyone seen this type of growth pattern on a vanda before? Take care, Eric


----------



## breeindy (Jul 20, 2009)

wow! waiting on pic..


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you have it growing along with the paphs??? oke: hehe...
It would be interesting to see some pics!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 21, 2009)

I have seen this behaviour in Phalaenopsis. Normally the plants died afterwards if they do not develope a basal keiki (this should not be teh case with your Vanda, as you already mentionned it has several growths)


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 21, 2009)

breeindy said:


> wow! waiting on pic..


Me too! I'd like to see that! 



biothanasis said:


> Do you have it growing along with the paphs??? oke: hehe...
> It would be interesting to see some pics!!!


:rollhappy:


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm interested to see the pics also but it makes me think if this one had been treated as a seedling/clone??? to make it a 4n.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes Roy....I just remembered...I bought it from (I believe) Bob Fuchs long ago at one of the GNYOS shows, as a tiny seedling (labelled Ascda Fred Kirby, but to my knowledge, Fred Kirby is a Vanda...and its a huge plant) and I do recall hearing that it was supposed to be 4N. Take care, Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are the photos....first, the plant itself......its pretty large. Next, the growth with the flowers...its not all that clear, but you can see the flower spike. Last, the flowers themselves...Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice and compact! :rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 23, 2009)

wow, a super plant but much space needed!!! Jean


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2009)

Ron, I run a search on the parentage and the flower color doesn't quite match what I would expect but I suppose is possible. The flower shape also. What size is the flowers ?? Its a "wow" of a plant and looks to be in a condition to flower all the time.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 23, 2009)

The flowers are about 4" across... I seem to recall them looking "bluer" in past blooms...but it doesn't bloom every year. I've had it at least 10 years...possibly more, maybe less....got it as a small seedling and it grew and grew...but as I said, it never flowers from the large growths, only from small growths. Originally, it grew straight up...and up, and up...getting too tall...without blooms either. When it started to keikii at the bottom, I cut off the top and gave it away. It didn't bloom until after I cut it. Unlike most of the blue/purple Vanda's which seem to bloom fall/winter, this one blooms in summer..but that may be due to its only getting good sun in summer...its way too large, so it gets tucked into a corner of my cold room for winter (yes..cold room with paphs and cymbidiums...no space in the warmer rooms). If anyone in the NYC area would like it, you are welcome to it if you can come and pick it up! I hope you have a lot of space........Take care, Eric


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2009)

Eric, the bluer color does definitely seem to be at odds with the parentage. Its even more possible the 4n attempt has created your problem plant.
A 4 inch flower is about right for the cross as it is. Sounds like a good eBay plant by division........


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2009)

PMing!


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> Eric, the bluer color does definitely seem to be at odds with the parentage. Its even more possible the 4n attempt has created your problem plant.
> A 4 inch flower is about right for the cross as it is. Sounds like a good eBay plant by division........



Roy

What is the parentage of V. Fred Kirby? 

Flower Color/shape and size is very close to my basic V. Manuvadee, but I guess blue Vanda hybrids may be heading the way of Paph Maudeae


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2009)

V. Chusri Narattrugsa x V. Lenavat = V. Fred Kirby


----------

